# Qual é?



## Hanina

Gostaria de saber como é essa expressão em inglês...

Grata =]


----------



## Torwarter

Creo que pode ser 'what is' ou 'which'?


----------



## Hanina

Torwarter said:


> Creo que pode ser 'what is' ou 'which'?



Já pensei nisso, mas achei que fica um pouco estranho pra uma "gíria", se é que posso dizer assim...
De qualquer forma estou muito agradecida. ^^


----------



## faranji

Colê, Hanina!

Acho que você quer dizer algo mais 'giriado' tipo: 'Whassup?' or 'Howdy?'.


----------



## Outsider

Se se refere à expressão brasileira coloquial que demonstra alguma hostilidade para com o interlocutor, sugiro "What's your problem?" ou "What do you want from me?"


----------



## Leandro

Depende...
"Qual é" pode ser "Whassup? or 'Howdy?" when meeting friends. But it can also have a negative meaning as Outsider mentioned above.


----------



## JeanSilva89

Eu creio que nao ha uma forma so para expressar o que realmente queremos expressar quando dizemos qual é... mas aqui vao as formas em giria que daria para usar...

What's up? 
What's going on?
what's good??

os americanos usam muitos essas girias!!!


----------



## kurumin

_Qual é?_ = Whaaaaaaaaaat?
_Qual é a sua?_ = What's your problem?

_Qual é_ can be pronounced as both [kwa'lE] or [kwaw.'E]


----------



## Alandria

Em certos dialetos isso vira "coé?" 

hehe...


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Em certos dialetos isso vira "coé?"
> 
> hehe...


 

eu falo assim!  (São Paulo, capital)


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> Se se refere à expressão brasileira coloquial que demonstra alguma hostilidade para com o interlocutor, sugiro "What's your problem?" ou "What do you want from me?"


 

Boa, Outsider!

"Qual é" é usado como hostilidade para expressar indignação ou impaciência. 

No primeiro caso, pode-se dizer em inglês americano "C'mon!" ou "Whaaaat?!?"; no segundo caso, geralmente ouço "C'mon!"

Abs!


----------



## tonyray

Oi amigos brasileiros! 
Pode ser também "What it is?" ...muito coloquial. 
Isso é uma canção de Marcelo D2, né? 
Saudações!


----------



## faranji

tonyray said:


> Oi amigos brasileiros!
> Pode ser também "What it is?" ...muito coloquial.
> Isso é uma canção de Marcelo D2, né?
> Saudações!


 
Essa onda que tu tira, qual é?


----------



## Alandria

faranji said:


> Essa onda que tu tira, qual é?



Ele fala "coé".


----------



## edupa

tonyray said:


> Oi amigos brasileiros!
> Pode ser também "What it is?" ...muito coloquial.
> Isso é uma canção de Marcelo D2, né?
> Saudações!


 

Oi, Tony.

The expression as discussed here has more of an idiomatic meaning to it really, as explained elsewhere on this thread.

'What is it?", seria uma tradução literal na verdade. 

Abraços!


----------



## tonyray

*Edupa,  that's right!   "What is it?" would be the literal one.   Keep in mind, if you come to Atlanta and you say "What it is?"  ....that's the idiomatic one, it means "What's up?"  Just switch the "it" and "is" and you have a totally different meaning!  *


----------



## edupa

Awesome, Tony!

tks for sharing!

Edupa


----------

